
Ray Tomlinson, creator of e-mail, has passed away - hccampos
http://joshrowe.com/2016/03/06/rip-largest-social-media-network-founder/?utm_content=buffer638d2&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
hccampos
The referred facebook post:
[https://www.facebook.com/vint.cerf.9/posts/10156702383400160](https://www.facebook.com/vint.cerf.9/posts/10156702383400160)

